
Ask HN: how do I delete my profile from hackernews - machupai
including all the comments and posts i have made so far
======
chc
Long story short: You don't. After the delete window, you don't get to decide
whether your posts stay up. You can email PG with a request, and you might be
able to get certain posts deleted if you have a compelling reason, but I don't
think entire posting histories are ever deleted for any reason besides spam.
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3010641>

------
sp332
Email info at ycombinator.com and ask nicely :)

------
saiko-chriskun
You don't.

We have your infos. FOREVER~.

Which we shall use as blackmail if you ever decide to do anything funny.

Like leave.

We are watching you.

~~~
saiko-chriskun
geez what's with the downvotes. some people just have no sense of humour.

~~~
abbasmehdi
This is not a comedy site.

~~~
saiko-chriskun
some_people.include?(:abbasmehdi) == true

~~~
abbasmehdi
mmm, I'd have to try pretty hard to laugh at that one.

